# Second hand car dealers in Porto



## Helen248 (Nov 18, 2019)

Can anyone recommend any second hand car dealers near Porto. Travelling to Porto in a couple of weeks to finalise house purchase (buying a house near Arganil) but staying 2 nights in Porto.

We have a budget of around 3000-5000 euros.

We have already viewed Standvirtual and would like to buy via a dealer rather than a private individual.

Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, unfortunately the shop I knew in Porto has been closed meanwhile, but in Lisbon get in contact with Roadhouse. It 's a free shop specialize in MB vans and others
https://www.facebook.com/roadhouse013/

good luck


----------

